# Where to Buy Wilcom ES3?



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

I am in the process of buying Wilcom ES3. I am looking for suggestions of places to purchase the software. I would like to hear from others who feel the support they received from a certain vendor would make you buy from them again. I feel support is key when buying software and equipment. Any help would be appreciated. Keep in mind I know I can buy from Wilcom. 

Thanks,
RC


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Balboa Embroidery Designs | Home of Balboa Threadworks, Inc. and the Embroidery Designs of Lee and Keith Caroselli

Excellent support for the product.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Thanks, I ended up ordering Wilcom ES 3 designing from Wilvom USA in Georgia. 

I bought it for $1,500.00 + outline module thrown in. This price was done as a trade in. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Great. You won't regret this purchase.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I purchased the same software for the same price. The program is ok but it has issues like it crashes a lot.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Jane, Thanks for the support. It will be quite a learning curve but being I have been using Corel since X3 that will help a little. LOL I have been trying to watch whatever tutorials I can find on the software to get a head start. 

Nathen, Is it possible it might be the lack of RAM in your computer? Is it on the Corel side or Wilcom Side when it crashes? I will let you know how I make out when it comes. My system runs 16gb Ram on Win 7, Intel I5.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

We use Wilcom on two machines and the crashing is about the same. One machine has 8GB, the other 16GB. Generally it crashes as we manipulate the embroidery design. So I don't know exactly what is causing that. Both boxes are AMD processors if that makes a difference.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Might be your graphics card, What cards are in the machines?


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

We are using whatever is on the mother board. If there is graphics card dependency, I am happy to know it and will get another one.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

What graphics card are you using?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Im using a AMD 3GB Radeon HD 7950, I would always recommend using a dedicated GPU rather than the 1 on the motherboard.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

That is a pricey card. Do you have it just for Wilcom? Do I need a card with specs like this?

I did research cards a while ago, and one thing I believe I was told was to really focus on 2D performance, that Wilcom does not need 3D card capabilities. Do you know if this is true?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I use it for Wilcom and Corel X6. I have the 3GB version for running 3 24" Screens, If your running 1 screen a 1GB would be ok.

You need to have 3D capabilities for the 3D Preview and for the 300dpi preview and printing. 

If you cant stretch to a 7950 a 7750 would be ok.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. We build jobs on 2 desktops and a laptop, so I will try out a 7750 and if it runs better, upgrade the other desktop.


----------



## alstonink (Nov 10, 2009)

As an avid software tester I reccommend doing a "Purge Recovery" under the wilcom software menu, if this gets to full it will crash at any given time.. works like a charm..

ES3 also is less demanding on the FSB than ES2

Plus the fact you can "digitize" from a .bmp file is awesome..

Bring on that business card.. Ha Ha


----------



## JR Howell (Aug 5, 2008)

I think Lee at balboa has a great training program available for ES3 has the same pricing as wilcom in georgia and was running a special on her discs a couple of weeks ago.
Take a look at www.balboastitch.com all her information is there


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

Lee is doing a special right now for ISS tradeshow. if you buy Wilcom E3 through her you get her recorded classes up to date. also if your upgrading E2 to E3 you get it too.


----------

